# Browning Buckmark Silhouette - how does it compare



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

How does the Browning Buckmark Silhouette compare/rank in *accuracy* to 22 pistols such as Ruger Mark II, High Standard Supermatic, Colt Woodsman, Hammerli Trailside, & others in this same category ?

Thanks.


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I am surprised that you have no awnsers on this, I also would like to know what kind of accuracy people are getting out of their Silhouettes. Are they as accurate as a S&W Model 41 or more accurate ?


----------

